# V6 Passat, Loud Clacking or Tapping from Cylinder Head



## CommieHunter (May 17, 2007)

The other day, prepping to go up the mountain, and the car starts making a loud, regular clacking from the driver's side cylinder head area.

I knew I needed to replace the timing belt, so I figured this was a good time to do it. Ordered the kit, getting everything done just right, but I now have a question.

The camshaft lock lined up correctly when I was taking it down, and it lined up correctly putting it back on. Everything looks dandy. However, turning the crank, I still get the clanking or rattle coming from the same spot in the cylinder head. Turn the crank by hand (slowly) and it goes goes, clatter, goes goes goes, clatter. It's like there's a little shot glass with a marble in it that tips over slowly.

Any ideas? Do I already have a bent valve? Broken lifter, something else? A little hamster's bleached skull rattling around loose?

I'd like to know if now is a good time to take apart the cylinder head, since the new timing belt is still exposed and I could get it off and back on the camshaft pulley if I needed to in order to remove the camshaft.


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

my first guess would be the cam chain tensioner/lifter. it tends to be the usual source of knocking or clacking sounds on our cars.

with the valve cover off, it's the front driver-side... inspect the plastic guide the chain moves along. those can become worn and or break and cause knocking from the chain due to a tiny amount of slack from the wear.

the parts aren't the cheapest and the work isn't the easiest, but if it's your problem, it's not as bad as bent valves or rebuilding heads.

if you notice any of the plastic guide on the lifter missing or looking broken, then you might have to take the time to pull things apart further and inspect for the missing pieces. i've heard stories of a broken guide making it's way in the cylinders and causing the same type of damage a broken timing belt would.


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

if you do the passenger side as well, the chain and lifter are in the rear of that side.


----------



## CommieHunter (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. I knew it was in the back on the passenger side, didn't realize it was in the front on the driver side. I may have to pull the valve cover and check it out.


----------

